# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Bugünün dersi: Türk Subayı

## bozok

*Bugünün dersi: Türk Subayı*


*Altemur Kılıç*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*03.01.2010*







Dünyanın ilk düzenli kara ordusu kurulalıdan beri muhteşem zaferleri yaratan Türk ordularının; üanakkale Zaferinin, Kurtuluş Savaşının *“Türk Zabitleri”* subayları, astsubayları! Türk milletini düşmanlara karşı ayakta tutan ve tutacak *“Ordu Milletin”* Mehmetçiklerin komutanları... Dünyada emsalleri olmayan fakat son zamanlarda* “askeri personel”* diye sıradan şahıslar olarak adeta küçümsenen Subaylar!

şimdi cezaevlerinde yatan, intihara zorlanan, ihbarlar üzerine tutuklanan, saatlerce ayakta ifadeleri alınan *“personel”* ! Türk subayı hiçbir dönemde bu durumlara düşürülmemişti! ...

O’nu, yeniden tanımamız, tanıtmamız gerek.

Askerlik görevini yapan herkes subayını tanır, azarını işitmış olsa, fırçasını yemiş olsa bile O’na saygı duyar...


*Ben tanıdım*

Ben *“Türk zabitini”* çocukluğumdan beri yakından tanıdım. 

Babamda, amcamda, Mustafa Kemal’de, İsmet Paşada, Fevzi üakmak’da tanıdım; selefleri Genelkurmay Başkanlarını, Kıvrıkoğlu ve Karadayı Paşaları da tanıyorum. 

Kore’de savaş şartlarında çok yakından tanıdım, Albay Celal Dora’da ve Bölük Komutanım İstihkam Yüzbaşı rahmetli Ahmet ülçer’de tanıdım... Piyade gibi çarpışırken ağır yaralanmış, fakat sonuna kadar savaşmıştı! 

Türk subayını, maalesef, başka ters şartlarda 27 Mayıs ve sonrasında* “tanıdım”* ... Ama gene de haklarımı helal ettim ve o yüzden, kendi orduma düşman olmadım, kin bağlamadım.


*Devrim*

O günlerden ve Kore’den sonra Türk subayının temel yapısı değişmedi ama Orgeneral Kıvrıkoğlu’nun, İsmail Hakkı Karadayı’nın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı dönemlerinde, subayların eğitiminde, Harp Akademileri’nde ve Harp Okullarında özellikle Doğan Aktulga Paşa’nın gayretleriyle, büyük devrimler yapıldı... Bugün Türk subay ve astsubayları, çoğu master hatta doktora derecesinde bilgili ve becerili. Dünya ordularında eşleri yok, örnek gösteriliyorlar... Ama işte bugün bu subayların çoğu ya emekli olmaya mecbur ediliyorlar, yada tutuklanıyor ve tasfiye ediliyorlar... *“Türk Subayını”* bu durumlara düşürmek, geleneksel Atatürkçü motivasyonundan mahrum etmek, Türk Ordusunu çökertmenin en iyi yolu... Ve elhak başarıyorlar...


*Bir Türk Subayı*

üağdaş Türk subayı profiline tipik örnek Albay Murat ünsaldı...

Bunun bir sebebini şu özgeçmişinden sonra öğreneceksiniz! 

“Albay Murat ünsaldı aslen Kırşehirli. 5 Ağustos 1961 tarihinde Ankara’da doğmuş... ünsaldı, 1980 yılında Kuleli Askeri Lisesi/İstanbul’dan ve 1984 yılında tank subayı olarak Kara Harp Okulu/Ankara’dan mezun olmuş... 1994 yılına kadar çeşitli birliklerde tank takım ve bölük komutanlığı, Zırhlı Birlikler Okulu/Ankara’da öğretmenlik ve Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığı/Ankara’da Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı temsilcisi olarak görev yapan Murat ünsaldı, 1985-1988 yılları arasında Ankara üniversitesi Türk İnkılap Tarihi Enstitüsü’nde yüksek lisans öğrenimini tamamlamış, 1989 yılında Amerika Birleşik Devletleri Zırhlı Birlikler Okulunda öğrenim görmüş.... 1994-1996 yılları arasında Kara Harp Akademisi/İstanbul’da öğrenim gören Murat ünsaldı, 1998 yılına kadar kurmay subay olarak, tümen seviyesinde şube müdürlüğü ve Kara Kuvvetleri Karargahı/Ankara’da proje subaylığı yapmış, bu süreç içerisinde 1997 yılında Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nde Barışı Destekleme Harekatı eğitimi ve 1998 yılında Almanya’da bulunan NATO Okulu’nda Kriz Yönetimi eğitimi görmüş. 1998-2001 yılları arasında, Almanya’da bulunan NATO Okulu’nda öğretim üyeliği görevini yürüten Murat ünsaldı, bu görevde; kurs direktörlüğü yapmış, çeşitli ülkeler ile milli ve uluslararası kurum ve kuruluşlarda; ” Balkan Tarihi, Ortadoğu Tarihi, Kültürel Farklılıklar, Barışı Koruma Harekatı, Sivil Asker İşbirliği, Sivil Toplum Kuruluşları İle İlişkiler, Medya İle İlişkiler, üok Uluslu Ortamlarda İletişim Teknikleri, Mahalli Halkla İlişkiler, Kriz Yönetimi, NATO Teşkilatı ve Yapısı, Planlama Usulleri, Durum Analizi ve Karar Verme Süreci “ konularında dersler vermiş, toplantı ve müzakerelere katılmış, ihtisas konuları ile ilgili danışmanlık görevlerini yürütmüş. 2001 yılında Türkiye’ye dönen Murat ünsaldı, Silopi/şırnak’ta tugay seviyesinde şube müdürlüğü, Silahlı Kuvvetler Akademisi öğrenimi ve Görümlü/ şırnak’ta tabur komutanlığı görevlerini müteakip 2003-2004 yılları arasında Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda Basın ve Halkla İlişkiler şube Müdürü olarak görev yapmış. 2004 yılında Kara Kuvvetleri Genel Sekreteri olarak atanan Murat ünsaldı, 15 Eylül 2006 tarihinde Kurmay Albay rütbesinde, kendi isteğiyle emekliye ayrılmış... Murat ünsaldı, halen sosyal, siyasi ve kültürel konularda araştırma ve analizler yapmakta, çeşitli kurum ve kuruluşlarda eğitim faaliyetlerine katılmaktadır. Murat ünsaldı’nın *”Batı Cephesinde Kuvayı Milliye’den Düzenli Orduya Geçiş (Yüksek Lisans Tezi)“* isimli bir yazılı eseri var... ” 

Ancak Murat ünsaldı *“tipik”* fakat* “tek”* değil. Onun gibi, onun kadar bilgili yüzlercesi var... Güneydoğu’da kahramanca çarpışan, şehit olan subaylar ve tutuklananlar da öyle.. Acaba parayla pulla satın alınmayacak bir hazinenin, cömertçe çar çur edildiğinin farkında mıyız?

Son zamanlarda olanları onurlarına yediremeyen subaylar madalyalarını iade ediyorlar... Ve bakın emekli Kurmay Albay Murat ünsaldı, ne yaptı? 

ABD Büyükelçisine bir mektup yazdı. ünsaldı mektubunda şöyle dedi: 

_“Sayın Büyükelçi,_ 

_1988 yılında ABD Zırhlı Birlikler Okulu Fort Knox’daki öğrenimimden dolayı verilen diplomayı ve NATO Okulu (SHAPE)/Almanya’daki öğretim üyeliği görevim esnasında 2001 yılında verilen ABD Ordusu üstün Hizmet Madalyasını ABD’ye iade ediyorum.”_ 

2000’li yılların başından itibaren Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne yönelik olarak yoğunlaşan menfi Amerikan politikaları nedeniyle; ilişikte göreceğiniz söz konusu diploma ve madalyanın, Türk insanının onurunu hak etmediği düşüncesindeyim. 

Saygılar. ” 

*Murat üNSALDI*



Ve Albay ünsaldı mektupla birlikte madalyayı, beratını ve diplomayı kargoyla Ankara’daki ABD Büyükelçiliğine gönderdi...

*“Alındısı”* geldi mi acaba, anlamı anlaşıldı mı? 

Benim sorum; acaba sevgili Albay *“menfi politikalar”*da, şimdi Ankara’da sorgulama inceleme altındaki *“üzel Kuvvetler mensuplarının”* başlarına çuval geçirilmesini de düşünüyor mu?


...

----------

